

REALM.io? - degorsse

Hi,<p>Any of you has already used REALM.io ?<p>Can you please if the program brings something for server &amp; mobile app and if you think it is a good choice ? DO you know alternatives ?
======
timanglade
Tim from Realm here. We’ll be publishing a few blogposts about our users this
week or the next. Otherwise you can meet some & ask questions on
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/realm-
cocoa](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/realm-cocoa) or
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/realm-
java](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/realm-java)

~~~
degorsse
thanks

